# Beztēma >  SCAPE - jaunākās paaudze kinozāle.

## M_J

Tehnoloģijas straujiem soļiem iet uz priekšu. Mūsdienu kinoteātri vairs nav tie, kas bija pirms 20 gadiem. Vakar apmeklēju, pēc reklāmas spriežot, modernāko kinozāli Baltijā. Lai baudītu "Toskas" tiešraidi no Ņujorkas Metropolitēna operas. Reklāmas iedvesmots, biju pārliecināts, ka, skaņas kvalitāte būs tāda, ka aizverot acis, liksies ka atrodos Operas zālē. Tā nebija. Pat ne tuvu tam. Tagad domāju, kur ir problēma? Vai signāls ir tiktāl sakompresēts, ka zūd jebkura kvalitāte, vai vienkārši "nevelk" dzelži un akustika? Un kas par visu to ir atbildīgs? Vai tiešām atbildīgajiem lācis tik smagi uzkāpis uz ausīm, ka tie nedzird, ka nav labi? Kāda ir jūsu pieredze?

----------


## Athlons

Diemžēl nav pārliecības, ka attiecīgā zāle ir pareizi saregulēta un tur tiešām ir nepieciešamā skaņas tehnika (lai gan, teorētiski tam visam jābūt atbilstoši Atmos specifikācijai)...
kaut kad pirms gada vai tml. biju uz to zāli uz kaut kādu filmu... smuki jā, diezgan ērti ķebļi, smuka bilde... a vot to ūberdaudzo kanālu superskaņu tā arī īsti nesaklausīju...
bet varbūt tā tam arī jābūt - ja liekas, ka viss ok, tad ir labi... "parastā" 5.1/6.1/7.1 kanālu kinozāle, pareizi saregulēta, skan, manuprāt ne slitāk...

Kas attiecās uz tiešraidi no aizjūras, tad tu vajadzīga diezgan "plata truba", ali kvalitatīvi to visu nosūtītu/saņemtu... tehniskie sīkumi jau nekur netiek minēti...

----------


## Didzis

Esmu strādājis uz tiešraidi no Latvijas Operas. Ar skaņu tur viss kārtībā. Nekādas kompresijas un maksimāli bitraiti gan bildei, gan skaņai. Optikā tā nav problēma. Uz satelītbusu,  tur bišku švakāk, bet bitraits vienalga virs 30mbps. Vārdu sakot, neviens pie translācijas neko nekompresē un maksimālo kvalitāti ierobežo tikai sakaru kanāls. Domāju, ka problēma ir kino galā. Kinčuks jau galīgi nav piemērots klasiskajai mūzikai. Viss tak tur saregulēts sadolbizēts tikai priekš kino efektiem, nevis normālai skaņai. Es šad tad pārķeru kādu strīmu, vai paskatos ierakstus un nekad ,uz labas skaņu tehnikas, nav bijušas pretenzijas pret skaņas kvalitāti. Tas tev nav rokkoncerts un operas parasti apskaņo augstas klases skaņotāji. Kinomehāniķis no visa tā ne simto daļu nerubī. Pie klasiskās mūzikas visi kompresoru un skaņas ulučšizaizeri jāatslēdz un visam jābūt pa nullēm.

----------

